# JPG



## Flyboy2 (May 27, 2009)

Can the siggy be in JPEG format?


----------



## Marcel (May 28, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Can the siggy be in JPEG format?



Of course, most are. but jpg has a problem with transparency, which I use often. Therefore I sometimes use other formats like GIF or PNG.


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2009)

I agree.Marcel is right.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 28, 2009)

Yep. While you can, and like Marcel said most do use .jpg, I only use .gif or .png because of transparency issues.


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2009)

Yep, most common format. Although I normally use .png because of transparency.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

Ok... Cause I don't have any official Photoshop or Paintshop programs, but I do have Printshop, which can save files in JPG format


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2009)

I think Printshop can save files of other formas as well. Use "Save as" option from meny "File" and look carefully at the requester for file saving.There should be possibility of file type sellecting like I marked with red arrow below..As mamory serves the program allows to save a file as PDF, JPG, TIFF, PICT, PNG, BMP, HTML,


----------

